# mad hatters costume.



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Please don't laugh at me. This is my first run through with out makeup or hair done. My vision of this was kind of a female version of the mad hatter.









The hat i got from good will was a pimp hat, but i decided to try to make it my own. (i wasn't about to wear a bonnet) so i took some spare fabric and of course the trademark card with the fraction on it.

















this is what i have done for now. any suggestions on how to better it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look charmingly vintage and I wouldn't change a thing about the hat. It has its own special look to it


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

You look like my first girlfriend


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mcnab said:


> You look like my first girlfriend


is that supposed to be a compliment?


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> is that supposed to be a compliment?


I assumed the smiley face made that clear :ninja:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I really like it! I agree, I dig the hat. Looking forward to the final version


----------

